# Colonoscopy is done



## 19375 (Nov 19, 2006)

It was a comedy of errors getting myself there with massive traffic issues and then got a bit lost and then I was late! I had a moment when I was there but seemed to be calm until I got called in and then started to get a bit weepy







They ended up doing half the way up as apparently I asked them to stop (not that I recall any of this) so they did. I was given 4times the amount of sedation but somehow did not react to it. HE said nothing new, nothing abnormal just IBS (lol I almsot chocked when he said JUST IBS). He said he thought the bleeding was from hemeroids but there was nothing to be seen. If i have issues to make an appointment with them as they specialize in bowel/colon issues but if another colonoscopy needs to be done - they will send me to the hospital to be fully put out


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad it is all over for you Campbell and also good to hear that nothing sinister was found.Now you can relax>>>>>>>>







BQ


----------



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Campbell,I too had to go back for a second colonoscopy. Like you I must have warned the Doc that his life was in danger if he didnt remove the device. ( actually I have no idea what happened Im just guessing because of the reaction I got when I asked to talk to the Doc that did the procedure). I scheduled a second one and I am glad I did. They found a few precancerous pyolops so I am very estatic I went back. They did put me out and they did an endoscopy as well. Now I wonder how many people that have IBS have trouble with colonoscopys. I would like to see the stats on that. Good luck and take careChris


----------

